# Stand in Line



## Battou (Jul 16, 2009)

Taken with Stacked Macro filters on Canon 50mm 1.4 on Vivitar 2X TC on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)





Bigger Here


----------

